# Need Help Opening Ports on Netgear wgt624v3 for Utorrent



## haznpapo (Jun 5, 2007)

Can Anyone Please Help Me Open Ports On My Netgear wgt624v3.I Need To Open Them For Utorrent.Please Help.Thank You In Advance.:wave:


----------



## haznpapo (Jun 5, 2007)

If Any One Can Please Tell Me Step By Step.Tried Portfoward No Luck.Please Help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------

